# اختبار خاص وهام لمهنسي الميكانيك



## Rami Radi (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الاختبار التالي لتحديد مدى المعرفة و الذكاء الهندسي لمهندس الميكانيك​- سيتم إعطاء التقييم كنسبة مئوية لعدد الأسئلة المجاب عنها 
ولكن مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار اختلاف صعوبة الأسئلة وبالتالي توزيع العلامات على كل سؤال
- لمعرفة نسبة معرفتك الهندسية أرجو وضع الأجوبة مع رقم السؤال الموافق و سيتم تقييمم معرفتك خلال يومين من المشاركة و ترسل على شكل رسالة إليك عن طريق المنتدى
الموعد النهائي هو بعد أسبوع من نشر هذه الأسئلة
- وستنشر نسبة عامة دون تحديد أسماء المشاركين لمعرفة النسبة الكلية للمعرفة الميكانيكية
- وسيعلن عن أسماء الثلاثة الأوائل بشرط تحقيق نسبة أعلى من 80%:​ملاحظة​​ :الرجاء كتابة المعادلات الرياضية كتابة عربية وليس رموز
​
الأسئلة :​
1- ما الفروق الأساسي بين محرك البنزين و الديزل (يكفي ثلاث فروق) 
2-لماذا نستعمل البخار الرطب لتحقيق دارة رانكين 
3-لماذا تنقل الطاقة الكهربائية بتوترات عالية جدا و لماذا نستعمل التيار المتناوب
4-ما العلاقة الرياضية لكل من الطاقة الحركية و الكامنة و الميكانيكية
5-ماهو المحرك الأبدي من النوع الأول و الثاني وما سبب استحالة تطبيقهما عمليا
6-ماهي علاقة العمل و الاستطاعة و ماهي واحدتهما
7-لماذا تحدث ظاهرة انسلاخ خطوط التيار و أين تحدث
8-ماهي العناصر الرئيسية لمحطة توليد الكهرباء البخارية و ماهي أعلى محطات التوليد مردودا
9-مع زيادة الارتفاع عن سطح الأرض ماذا يحدث لكل مايلي  درجة الحرارة - الضغط - الكثافة - الجاذبية)مع التفسير
10-ما معنى المول وما معنى عدد أفوكادرو
11-ماهي المبادىء الأربعة لدراسة حركة الموائع ومامعنى كلمة مائع
12-ما هو المعنى الفيزيائي للانتالبي و النتروبي
13-ما الفرق بين دارة كارنو و دارة سترلينغ
14-كيف تمييز العملية الترموديناميكية العكوسة من العملية اللاعكوسة
15-لماذا تستخدم الكامات في المحركات
16-ما معنى الطبقة الحدية وبماذا تتميز
17-لماذايعتبر الضوء(الفوتون) جسيم و موجة في آن واحد
18-ما هي قوانين نيوتن الثلاثة
19-لماذا تعتبر درجة الحرارة مقياس للطاقة الداخلية للجملة
20-كيف تميز بين الجسم الذي يقترب منك و الجسم الذي يبتعد عنك من خلال طيفه الضوئي
21-ما هي فكرة تفاعل الأنشطار و الاندماج النووي
22-ما هي فائدة تحميص البخار في محطات الطاقة البخارية
23-ماهي اهم أنواع الإجهادات و العزوم التي يتعرض لها قضيب معدني
24-ما هي ظاهرة التكهف و أين تحدث
25-لصناعة المسسن و اللولب ماهي الآلة المستعملة لكل من هما
26-ما هي أهمية فتل شفرات العنفة 
27- أيهما أعلى مردود المحرك ثنائي الشوط أم رباعي الشوط ولماذا
28-ما هو دور الكربرتور في محرك البنزين
29-برأيك ماهو أفضل موقع لبناء مصنع
30-في المبادل الحراري أيهما أفضل التبادل المتساير أم المتعاكس ولماذا ​


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اسئله فى الهندسه .. جميله جدا .. شكرا عزيزى


----------



## ahmed malik (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اسئلة عامة في الميكانيك . مشكور ع المجهود وفقك الله


----------

